# One item



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

What's one item in your pack that has been more useful than you though? Or, the one item you'd never leave behind (food/water not included)?

The day draws near


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

100 feet of light weight strong rope/para-cord/or whatever.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Knife.

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

My tags go in my pack. That way I never leave my pack behind. If I have my pack I have everything I need.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

First aid kit.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Something to sit on. Whether it be a foam pad, blow up cushion, or whatever else. It's nice to keep my backside warm and comfortable (relatively) when I sit to glass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

My spare release comes in handy from time to time. Only had to reach for it twice in 17 years. Wouldn’t have killed animals either of those times without it.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

SAT phone!


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Flagging tape, GPS, and knife sharpener.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

More useful than I thought--wet wipes, baby. Those suckers leave you feeling clean and comfortable all day long. Also handy for butchering clean up. 

Something I always have--poncho/rain gear (even when it ain't supposed to rain). 

On a side note, something I used to carry but is totally ridiculous--many years ago I used to carry a hatchet and flares in my daypack! What the heck was I thinking?! I guess I really, really wanted to survive if it hit the fan. :?


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Toilet paper, you can set your watch by how regular I am. Kind of a blessing and a curse 😎


----------



## bowdude (Aug 11, 2019)

Back in the day when I was crazy about elk hunting I used to carry an old wool sock that I could fill with fresh pee soaked dirt and some of those "green gum drops". Then I would tie the sock to my belt hoop. Nothing better than fresh pee and poop when trying to sneak up on an elk. :smile:


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

bowdude said:


> Back in the day when I was crazy about elk hunting I used to carry an old wool sock that I could fill with fresh pee soaked dirt and some of those "green gum drops". Then I would tie the sock to my belt hoop. Nothing better than fresh pee and poop when trying to sneak up on an elk.


That's pretty gross. But clever!!! Did you ever happen to attract any doing that?

I personally don't use any scented products, but my wife wants to. She's been reading a how to elk hunt book for her first hunt this year and they recommend scent wafers. So she bought a cow urine scent wafer set and boy does it reek. It doesn't quite smell exactly like the fresh elk urine/scat I've found in the woods, but I bet it would distract them away from our human scent... It's that bad haha


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

TP... Mountain Money!


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think my most important / used item is:


My pack.


----------



## maverick9465 (Nov 21, 2016)

I picked up a "free" (just pay $10 in shipping) seating pad from Klymit and that has been awesome. Makes sitting on the ground a bit more comfortable. And it's easier to pack away than my turkey hunting pad. https://klymit.com/products/v-seat?variant=31722987618394


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

maverick9465 said:


> I picked up a "free" (just pay $10 in shipping) seating pad from Klymit and that has been awesome. Makes sitting on the ground a bit more comfortable. And it's easier to pack away than my turkey hunting pad. https://klymit.com/products/v-seat?variant=31722987618394


I got the same thing, it is great!


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Had shoe laces break one year, always have a extra set now


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Dunkem said:


> Had shoe laces break one year, always have a extra set now


I replace mine with Paracord sheath. If it breaks in the field I just strip out another 6' section and I'm good to go. Got that trick when I worked wildland. Laces were removed when new and replaced immediately.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I have paracord laces on my Danners. The knots don't hold as well as regular laces but they never wear out. Make them a good deal longer than needed. Used a piece of one of them to attach a turkey tag because I forgot my zip ties.

I also now carry zip ties but only when I have my kill kit with me.

The one thing I always keep in my pack now is a small pull out bag full of fire starting methods and materials. 2 lighters, a mag rod, a small pill bottle full of cotton balls coated in vaseline.

Sent from my SM-N976U using Tapatalk


----------

